# Bit storage plastic bushings



## Pirate (Jul 25, 2008)

For some reason, I can't post a www address.
Search for CMT 03.51.0049A 1/2 BUSHINGS (20 PCS) for Bit Organizer
These are the bushings I use and find nice.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello n/a. Amazon.com: CMT 03.51.0047A 1/4 BUSHINGS (20 PCS) for Bit Organizer: Home Improvement
Is this the ones? I will tell you that you need to fill out your profile for us to help you. If you put a name and a location, We can find you back, and there are usually someone near that could also contact you. Thanks.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

$70 for 2 sets inc postage from Amazon. Routerbit world will ship for over $140 UPS. No way! CMT UK have not responded so far.


----------

